# دورة بسيطة لعمل البرامج الزمنية بالبريمافيرا 6 من الالف الى الياء



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (18 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321.html​اخوانى اليكم هذة الدورة البسيطة للمبتدئين لعمل البرامج الزمنية ببرنامج بريمافيرا 6 وشرحها يعتمد على بداية العمل من فتح البرنامج الى كيفية عمل مشروع صغير كامل حتى نهايتة ويمكن يحتذى بة فيما بعد بالمشاريع الكبيرة عند زيادة الخبرة ومستعد للاستفسار عن اى شى وكذلك لاى نقد من اى نوع فالدورة من اعدادى واقوم انا بشرحها هذا والله الموفق


----------



## mustafasas (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
حملت بس مجريتش


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك تم التحميل بصورة ممتازة


----------



## م/وفاء (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير ممكن توفير امثله بواسطه ms project


----------



## أبو محمد الليبي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير....


----------



## م/وفاء (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير ممكن عمل امثله بواسطه ms project


----------



## Ahmed Adel (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ..


----------



## weamalsaady (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود


----------



## التوأم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شرح جميل


----------



## ahmedafatah (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا000000000000000 ونامل استكمال الشرح على هذا النمط مع امثلة توضيحية اخرى


----------



## كريم حميد محمد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود لخدمة مستخدمي هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ممصصططففىى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مليون شكرا ياغالي


----------



## saryadel (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو الأمين (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاز


----------



## ياياه (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## mohdesoky (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله على مجهودك المبذول فى سبيل إخوانك المهندسين - مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك تم التحميل بصورة ممتازة*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000


----------



## managment (27 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا كبير على الشرح وإن شاء الله تفيدنا وربنا يعلى مراكبك 
أخوك عاصم


----------



## مهندس عامر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك كلش اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng.A1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد شرح رائع وممتاز تسلم ايدك بشمهندس


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاصدار الثانى للدورة*

الاخوة المحترمين 
بناءا على طلبات بعض الاخوة علية يسعدنا ان ابلغكم اننى ان شاء الله بدأت فى عمل تحديث لهذة الدورة البسيطة لتصبح اكثر شمولية بحيث يستطيع من يقرأها ان يقوم بعمل المطلوب منة بالعمل بخصوص البرنامج الزمنى اضافة الى اننى سوف اضيف عليها الجزء الثانى وهو الموارد والتكاليف وكذلك كيفية استخدام طريقة ال ev ببساطة وتطبيقها بالمشروع وبهذا يكون ملما بجميع ادوات البرنامج ولكن الموضوع يحتاج منى وقت نظرا لانشغالى حاليا ولكنى ان شاء الله فى الطريق 
اما بخصوص الاخوة الذين يطلبون برنامج الميكروسفت بروجيت فللاسف رغم اننى اعرفة وهو اسهل ولكنى لا اعمل بة فانا اعشق البريمافيرا (المعقد)
اخوكم 
م / خالد 
planner&coordinator


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله في علمك


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التحميل 
بارك الله لك


----------



## عبد المحمود (11 يناير 2010)

Simple and clear. a great introductory course. many thanks and awaiting your promised level 2


----------



## ahmedafatah (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد75 (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كنشين (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## موديز (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

اريد مساعدة الاخوة المهندسين المتخصصين فى برنامج بريمفيرا 6 

تم تسطيب البرنامج على الجهاز ولكنى لا استطيع الدخول اليه 

فهل يعرف احد كيفية عمله؟ هذه هى الرسالة التى تستمر فى الظهور امامى 
Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now?

اتمنى ان اجد مساعدة احد الخبراء سريعا 

شكرا


----------



## abosalah1 (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع رائع


----------



## نهر النيل (12 يناير 2010)

*Primavera 6 Setup*

السلام عليكم 

الرسالة تظهر عندما لا يستطيع البرنامج الإتصال بقاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالبرنامج
عن طريق SQL Server
يجب مراجعة البرنامج وسأحاول التوضيح مرة أخرى في وقت لاحق

وشكراً


----------



## موديز (12 يناير 2010)

نهر النيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرسالة تظهر عندما لا يستطيع البرنامج الإتصال بقاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالبرنامج
> عن طريق sql server
> ...


 


عزيزى العضو نهر النيل 

اشكرك على ردك ولكن اتمنى منك توضيح اكثر حيث اننى فى امس الحاجة لهذا البرنامج وقد استطعت تيطيبه ولكنى لا اعرف كيفية دخوله


----------



## mimo_rock_2006 (12 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

فوز مصر على نيجيريا (( 3 - 1 )) في أمم أفريقيا 2010


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (12 يناير 2010)

*الرسالة الى بتظهر عن الداتا بيز*

الاخ الى بيسأل عن الرسالة الى بتظهر عند عمل البرنامج عن sql data base
اوضح لة 
1- عند تنزيل البرنامج او مرة تنزل معة قاعدة البيانات الاساسية وهى pmdbوهى اختصار project managemnt data base وهى القاعدة لها مواصفاتconfigrationمعينة 
واهمها اسمها pmdb$primavera 
المفروض اول مرة تحمل البرنامج لا تظهر لك هذة المشكلة لان المواصفات مستطبة اوتوماتيك وطالما لم تعمل معك يبقة انت غيرت حاجة من غير ما تشعر لان للاسف البرنامج حساس بغباء
المهم انصحك باعادة عمل مواصفات الداتا بيز من جديد
طبعا الباسورد هو admin
اضغط browse ثم configureثم تأكد من ان databasealias =pmdb
,وان database name =pmdb$primavera
والباقى عادى next next
وبكدة تبقى قمت باعادة عمل مواصفات الداتا بيز 
وربنا كريم وقادر ينصرك على البريمافيرا


----------



## mrtaha (13 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng.A1 (13 يناير 2010)

دوره ممتازه .. تسلم يا بشمهندس


----------



## safwan rahhal (14 يناير 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## aladdinkhalil (17 يناير 2010)

لم يتم تحميل أي شيء


----------



## Yahiaahm (17 يناير 2010)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## فواز ناصر (19 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## ابن العميد (19 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله شرح جميل جدا جدا


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (19 يناير 2010)

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير على المجهود والمشاركة المتميزة


----------



## هشام القباطي (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياباشا وان شاء الله نستفيد منها


----------



## a.assal (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على مجهودك الرائع وفى انتظار الجزء المتقدم من الدورة

يا رب تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف777 (19 يناير 2010)

اللة يجازيك خيرا


----------



## m_elshaf3e (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل - فى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (23 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز اللى بيسال عن الداتا بيز المشكلة عندك اذا كان النظام xp يكون البرنامج بريمافيرا 5 واما اذا كان فيستا او اعلى 7 يكون المطلوب بريمافيرا 6 او 7 ممتازين للنظام مع خالص تحياتى مستعد للمتابعة


----------



## moh_firstbunyan (23 يناير 2010)

مشكووووورين ع المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله خير


----------



## moh_firstbunyan (23 يناير 2010)

و الروابط شغاله ميه بالميه مشكور اخوي


----------



## Salah eldin (24 يناير 2010)

إضافة رائعة ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (24 يناير 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وبامثالك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## راقى اعليوة (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى العزير على الجهد المبذول على المعلومات 
تقبل مرورى بفائق الاحترام


----------



## النائف (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير ونفع بعلمك وننتظر منك الجزء الثاني انشاء الله


----------



## بودى59 (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله وزادنا من أمثالك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور الزميل الكريم على الإضافة المفيدة ، خاصة ان الإصدار السادس ليس قديم


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 يناير 2010)

*م أحمد البنا*

م احمد البنا تحياتى تفضل نسختك


----------



## nawalid6 (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرياباشمهندس انا اشتغلت كويس جدا علي p3
وعايز انقل علي p6


----------



## ابو نويفان (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير جارى التحميل


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيل لجميع الزملاء 
أحب أن انبه على أهمية برنامج الاكسبديشن فى ادارة المشروعات أرجو ممن لديه مادة علمية فى هذا الموضوع المشاركة


----------



## BASSAMSA (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sheco_27 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكراً على المجهود.


----------



## طه حسين البشير (6 فبراير 2010)

الحمدلله نزلت البرنامج ونسأل الله الفائدة القصوي ومشكور جدا


----------



## عطيه امهدي (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gadag (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله بالف خير ممكن توفير امثله بواسطه ms project*​


----------



## مبروك (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
واسأل الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير:2::1:


----------



## Osama1212 (24 فبراير 2010)

والله امنور ياباشا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز على المجهود

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (7 مارس 2010)

*دورة بريمافيرا(6) كاملة من الالف الى الياء بالعربية شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة*



خالد كمال قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321.html​اخوانى اليكم هذة الدورة البسيطة للمبتدئين لعمل البرامج الزمنية ببرنامج بريمافيرا 6 وشرحها يعتمد على بداية العمل من فتح البرنامج الى كيفية عمل مشروع صغير كامل حتى نهايتة ويمكن يحتذى بة فيما بعد بالمشاريع الكبيرة عند زيادة الخبرة ومستعد للاستفسار عن اى شى وكذلك لاى نقد من اى نوع فالدورة من اعدادى واقوم انا بشرحها هذا والله الموفق


 


اخوانى بناءا على طلبكم ارفق دورة البريمافيرا شاملة الجدول الزمنى و الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع بسيط خطوة خطوة ونظرا لكبر الملف تم تقسيمة لعدد 53ملف وهذا اول ملف منهم


----------



## garary (8 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## habyba (9 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز

 اولا :- اشكرك جدا على مجهودك وعلى شرحك المبسط

ثانيا :- ارجوك فى ان تسرع فى رفع باقى اجزاء الشرح لانى فى امس الحاجة إليها

شكرا لك

وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (10 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
ونحن فى الانتظار وفى شوق لرؤية الجديد والقادم منك


----------



## المهندس مسلماني (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (11 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
العلم نور ونور الله لايهدى لعاصى
كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان حبيبتان اللاى الرحمن سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم مائة مرة يوميا
ان شاء الله تتوفق لباقى الشرح 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بك 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## احمد شواني (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهودالرائع*​


----------



## abduljalil (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــر وجزاك الله خيرا 
لكن وين الأجزاء الباقية من الدورة 
جزء1+جزء2+جزء3 فقط لكن جزء4 ....... الخ موجودة ولا لا


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (28 مايو 2010)

جارى النحميل و اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع يستحق انشاءالله و لك جزيل الشكر على كل الاحوال


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (28 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ان نرى المستوى الثانى فى اقرب وقت 
و مشكور على المجهود 
و دائما الى التوفيق


----------



## نضال زيتون (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ولك الشكر على مقدم


----------



## dobelhadj (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى على هذا الملف


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد .. مع خالص الود


----------



## aburawan (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا والله يوفقك


----------



## وادي الحياة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وسلمت يداك ....... جاري التحميل والتجريب على طول​


----------



## القمر الهندسي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الطيب........................


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​


----------



## akram621 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الثواب ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## نضال زيتون (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ولك الشكر


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر هل من الممكن تزويدى بكيفية معرفة العلاقات بين الانشطة


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (18 مارس 2011)

ربنا ينفع بيك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا ولكن نريد البرنامج يا غالي لكي نطبق عليه ما نتعلمه


----------



## tallrami (25 مارس 2011)

انت انسان محترم و مجهودك اكثر بكثير من ان يوصف بكلمة رائع ... الله يوفقك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ............... تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## Eng.Elsayad (3 سبتمبر 2011)

في الإنتظار ....

جزاكم الله خيراً

وخير الناس أنفعهم للناس​


----------



## رافد صبيح (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيراً
ارجو منك تكملة المحاضرات بالسرعة الممكنة
وشرح كيفية مقارنة ب _baseline بالمشروع الاصلي
_


----------



## bmohinfo (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جعله في ميزان حسناتك ،، تم التحميل وجاري التطبيق


----------



## Ash2030 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الملفات جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eltab3i (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جـــزاك الله خيــــــرا


----------



## mezohazoma (19 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## مصطفى حجيجة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (31 يناير 2013)

ألف شكر على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## safa aldin (31 يناير 2013)

أشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## الهاروج (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## marwan alsagr (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير ....


----------



## م/عمرو عصر (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله عليك يا هندسة محترف 

وجزاك الله الف خير علي الشرح المبسط الواضح وننتظر بقية الموضوع


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جهد مميز و مشكور كتير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## teefaah (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/عمرو عصر (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الحترافي للبرنامج 

ولا تحرمنا من جديدك في p6 :14:


----------



## sayed anwar (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا ينفع بيك الاسلام والمسلمين​


----------



## أبهاوي (14 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## الوليدي (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmoudalmasry (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير....​


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## alaa123b (12 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]​
صدق الله العظيم ​


اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------



## arc.eslam (5 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (29 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم كلمتان خفيفتان حبيبتان الى الرحمن ثقيلتان فى الميزان ccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

